# Ice Cream



## Smeagol (Jul 4, 2020)

Not necessarily the best you ever had, but your “Go To”.

If you vote other, state your dets.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 4, 2020)

Blue Bell Pecan Pralines and Cream


----------



## Andrew35 (Jul 4, 2020)

Grape-nuts. 

Yes, I'm serious.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 4, 2020)

I don't buy a lot of ice cream; never been a rocky road fan. Blue Bell's P,P&C is good but if it's on the shelf I grab cherry vanilla, but I really prefer dark cherry; but not sure Blue Bell makes one. But old family favorite from a local chain no longer around (Ashburns), was lemon custard. I never see it from any maker nowadays; maybe at a shop it is still made. If that were on the shelf I'd go for it.


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 4, 2020)

Andrew35 said:


> Grape-nuts.
> 
> Yes, I'm serious.


Some things you just keep to yourself

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jul 4, 2020)

Dairy Queen chocolate chip cookie dough. I would love Rocky Road except they put marshmallows in it.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 4, 2020)

I voted for the third option because I do not eat sweet stuff. It might taste nice but I do not like its effects on the waistline.


----------



## Jonathan95 (Jul 4, 2020)

Cake Batter...

Thank me later.


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 4, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I voted for the third option because I do not eat sweet stuff. It might taste nice but I do not like its effects on the waistline.


Daniel, thank you for confirming what we all suspected. Very brave of you.


----------



## Kinghezy (Jul 4, 2020)

Peanut butter ripple.


----------



## Edward (Jul 4, 2020)

Blue Bell Homestyle Vanilla. 

Yes, I know this gives me points against my Wokeness score.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 4, 2020)

G said:


> Daniel, thank you for confirming what we all suspected. Very brave of you.



It was truly #stunningandbrave of me to point out reality. #fatshamingislove

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack K (Jul 4, 2020)

Your rocky road is a strong candidate.
But Breyer's mint chocolate chip is special, too.
And I love anything that combines chocolate and peanut butter.

So I have to waffle and say I would go with a three-way rotation of those flavors. In a waffle cone, of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## W.C. Dean (Jul 4, 2020)

Not necessarily any one brand, but the only ice cream I ever enjoy is straight chocolate. I have tried some of the ice creams with odds and ends in them but they're not for me. I also like to judge restaurants based on their chocolate milkshakes.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 4, 2020)

Streets Viennetta Vanilla Classic. I am a diabetic so eat very little Ice Cream.


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 4, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> It was truly #stunningandbrave of me to point out reality. #fatshamingislove


Okay, but will you still be my friend?


----------



## Hamalas (Jul 4, 2020)

Hudsonville Ice Cream is the best. But you have to move to Michigan to get it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuckeyeGirl (Jul 4, 2020)

Graeter’s Black Raspberry Chip is the best.


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 4, 2020)

BuckeyeGirl said:


> Graeter’s Black Raspberry Chip is the best.


I have longed to try this one, but have yet to be afforded the opportunity! It has a reputation of deliciousness.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 4, 2020)

A couple of thoughts:

1. Lived in Texas from 1980-1986 until I went off to college. I've been really happy that Blue Bell is no longer just a Texas thing.
2. I tolerate Rocky Road but prefer the new ice cream with both Oreos and Chocolate Cookie Dough or Chocolate and Peanut Butter.
3. If anyone chooses that they don't like ice cream then it's possible they are not elect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Edward (Jul 4, 2020)

For those not familiar with Blue Bell ice cream, about 5 years ago they distributed some contaminated product that killed a few of their customers and made a bunch of people sick. They had to destroy about 8 million gallons of ice cream , and of course got shut down for a while. When they resumed production, folks were standing in line to get the first runs of the products. Due to their losses, they had to be bailed out by a Fort Worth billionaire.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 4, 2020)

Edward said:


> For those not familiar with Blue Bell ice cream, about 5 years ago they distributed some contaminated product that killed a few of their customers and made a bunch of people sick. They had to destroy about 8 million gallons of ice cream , and of course got shut down for a while. When they resumed production, folks were standing in line to get the first runs of the products. Due to their losses, they had to be bailed out by a Fort Worth billionaire.


FW is where my family lives. Was it one of the Bass family that bailed them out?


----------



## Andrew35 (Jul 4, 2020)

Now be honest: have any of you even _tried_ grape-nuts ice cream? I was converted in New England, where it apparently has a cult following.


----------



## Edward (Jul 6, 2020)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Was it one of the Bass family that bailed them out?



Yes. Sid Bass, I believe.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 6, 2020)

Edward said:


> Yes. Sid Bass, I believe.


I haven't lived in FW since I went away to college in 1986, but when I visited years ago the Bass family had done a lot to revitalize downtown FW.

One of my friends sells bikes to the security force that patrols downtown. The Bass's have an entire warehouse filled with their stuff there.


----------



## Jonathco (Jul 6, 2020)

Hamalas said:


> Hudsonville Ice Cream is the best. But you have to move to Michigan to get it.


I'll second this; Hudsonville is excellent. 

Brand aside, any "cheesecake"flavored ice cream (blueberry, cherry, etc...) has got my vote. You don't typically see these in the stores, but most [good] ice cream shops will normally have at least one cheesecake flavor on tap for those of us with distinguished taste.


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 6, 2020)

Well so far it looks like it‘s neck&neck.  I am glad I’m not the only vote for Rocky Road

@Jonathco try Kroger’s Private Selection Brand: Maine Blueberry Cheese Cake (My other Favorite and brings out my inner Gollum when threatened).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jonathco (Jul 6, 2020)

G said:


> Well so far it looks like it‘s neck&neck. I am glad I’m not the only vote for Rocky Road
> 
> @Jonathco try Kroger’s Private Selection Brand: Maine Blueberry Cheese Cake (My other Favorite and brings out my inner Gollum when threatened).


I seldom shop Kroger but it looks like I have a good reason to head there tonight! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 6, 2020)

Jonathco said:


> I seldom shop Kroger but it looks like I have a good reason to head there tonight! Thanks for the suggestion!


I‘m expecting a full report!


----------



## Logan (Jul 6, 2020)

G said:


> Well so far it looks like it‘s neck&neck.



In the hotly contested race between "Rocky Road" and "everything else"?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 6, 2020)

Logan said:


> In the hotly contested race between "Rocky Road" and "everything else"?


We know we as saints are promised a Rocky Road, no one said it would be popular, but we all know it to be RIGHT!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 6, 2020)

A good quality coffee ice cream

(Ice cream you have to chew is hideous in my book!)

My boys and I have been pouring Clemintina soda over vanilla ice cream for floats this summer. Yum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

